# silver crystals



## Wyndham (Jun 19, 2008)

For those that have made the silver crystals, how robust are they. Could you make a pendant of one of the longer ones or would you have to put it in a glass locket . It looks like great jewelery. Wyndham


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 19, 2008)

Depends on the nature of the crystal(s). If they have junctions, they tend to be weak, and will easily break when handled. Size is also a factor. Each crystal would tend to be unique, so you'd have to judge them on an individual basis. 

Harold


----------



## peter i (Jul 2, 2008)

And fine silver is very soft, and scratches easily (but I'll do it some day)


----------

